# Rosetta tutorial



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

Simple little tutorial to help free-pour a latte art rosetta!






The biggest thing to avoid is slowing down when the pattern emerges









DON'T SLOW DOWN! Believe. lol!


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Git


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

mremanxx said:


> Git


Hahaha! Errm Thanks


----------

